# Ceiling issue



## Wireguy (Jul 29, 2014)

I have recently purchased a new town home. I Have done close to 600 hrs of drywall work in the past but ended up becoming an electrician by trade. I did some of the electrical add-ons to my town home but the basics were done by the contractors sub contracts. Anyways i don't know a whole lot about the trade, don't have much experience and I'm not up on whats the current texture designs. However, i need some expert advice before i do a walkthrough/Punch list on this unit. The design on the ceiling looks like like a 12" roller heavily saturated in paint and lightly rolled one swipe at a time, leaving an actually pretty nice texture. My problem is there are alot of spots lacking the texture, Also when the windows are open or lights are on you can see the actual outline of the 12" roller throughout the whole ceiling.. Some places worse than others. Something does not look right to me here…should i be making out the roller on the ceiling? Can anyone give me any input on this? Ive seen alot of ceiling designs, but most look natural…consistent….And a non tradesman would often wonder how it was done….But this is obvious to me that they used a roller and lots of paint.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wireguy said:


> I have recently purchased a new town home. I Have done close to 600 hrs of drywall work in the past but ended up becoming an electrician by trade. I did some of the electrical add-ons to my town home but the basics were done by the contractors sub contracts. Anyways i don't know a whole lot about the trade, don't have much experience and I'm not up on whats the current texture designs. However, i need some expert advice before i do a walkthrough/Punch list on this unit. The design on the ceiling looks like like a 12" roller heavily saturated in paint and lightly rolled one swipe at a time, leaving an actually pretty nice texture. My problem is there are alot of spots lacking the texture, Also when the windows are open or lights are on you can see the actual outline of the 12" roller throughout the whole ceiling.. Some places worse than others. Something does not look right to me here…should i be making out the roller on the ceiling? Can anyone give me any input on this? Ive seen alot of ceiling designs, but most look natural…consistent….And a non tradesman would often wonder how it was done….But this is obvious to me that they used a roller and lots of paint.


I can almost see what your saying Wireguy ....But It would really help to see a pic ! 

I'm guessing the light spots Is were the mud started to dry up before they could make the patteren ???


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## Wireguy (Jul 29, 2014)

yes sir mix alot that is the texture i have… should i be able to look up at the ceiling and see where the 12'' roller ended or started with each swipe? Also the areas where the texture is not as profound are around sprinklers and smoke alarms…Apparently , they installed these items before finishing the ceiling…. the bathrooms have heavy clumpy spots probably from dirty rollers.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

It's usually a DIY texture. Not surprising you can see the roller lines. :no:

The best fix would be to skim coat the ceilings and retexture with a more aesthetically pleasing texture or you could skim coat the ceilings twice and go for a smooth finish on the ceilings. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wireguy (Jul 29, 2014)

I had a bad feeling about that.... A punch list item to redo the whole entire ceiling....definetely a case of bad craftsmanship.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got done doing some patch work on some walls in a bathroom in a fairly newer home which set for 2 yrs.with rock hung and finished off with no one living in it.They had a contractor come in and spray knockdown on all the ceilings recently and when I got to looking at them you can see hairline cracks at the seams peaking through the texture everywhere you look.What a mess!Guess the contractor thought texture over them would help hide it.:furious:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

MUDBONE said:


> I just got done doing some patch work on some walls in a bathroom in a fairly newer home which set for 2 yrs.with rock hung and finished off with no one living in it.They had a contractor come in and spray knockdown on all the ceilings recently and when I got to looking at them you can see hairline cracks at the seams peaking through the texture everywhere you look.What a mess!Guess the contractor thought texture over them would help hide it.:furious:


Sounds like you walked into a frickin nightmare there. Whats the plan to fix it?


----------



## Wireguy (Jul 29, 2014)

I Don't mind this texture at all. I kind of like it.. I guess if worse came to worse Simply applying another coat to this ceiling would probably do the trick.


----------

